# Toronto Star article shelter dogs GSD on cover



## margaret13 (Jan 21, 2008)

http://www.thestar.com/living/article/424994

This is an article that appeared in the Toronto Star yesterday, May 17. Letters were written to the paper about the shelter animals that were adopted. The article is great, and, even better, the picture on the cover of the section is of a *German shepherd *that was adopted after being hit and blinded. It's an inspiring article.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

it is that is so great on this article


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Loved reading the stories--thanks for posting!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

awww....that's a great article, thanks for posting!

i've actually been gathering up some donations for Siberrescue! it was great to see them mentioned!!!!

and am actually getting a new addition to my family in june from them.














but i'm also hoping to do some more work with them, i'm going to be contacting pet supply stores and vets to see if i can get some food donated


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

And I must add, as a foster for rescue GSD's they are often not as the shelter decribes (i.e. aggressive and mean). The German Shepherd Dogs, and I am sure other breeds simply need a place to settle, and a kind home.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

I know the Toronto shelters have tons of animals in need of a good homes. I hope this wonderful article can help a few of them


----------

